# Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???



## Mini-Broesel (22. März 2005)

Hi,
hätte damal ne Frage...mit welcher Angelart fängt ihr Karpfenam besten???


----------



## Mini-Broesel (22. März 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Das untere soll Grundangeln heißen


----------



## Tyron (22. März 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Ich angel, wenn ich denn mal auf Karpfen fische, fast nur auf Grund. Auf Pose hab ich zwar auch schon gute Karpfenerfolge gehabt, doch die Größten bissen an der Grundmontage. 
Wenns früh im Jahr auf Satzkarpfen geht setze ich ab und an die Pose ein.


----------



## ralle (22. März 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Jetzt isses auch "Grundangeln"


----------



## Baddy89 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Hmmm, jo mit Pose geht es schon, aber ich vertraue ihr nicht so. Keine Ahnung warum. Die Festbleimontage gefällt mir jetzt besser. Werde ich auch so schnell nicht wieder ändern


----------



## Bergi (22. März 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Ganz klar: "Grundmontage",also mit Festblei.

Aber andersherum gesehn angelt man ja im Normalfall mit Pose auch so,das der Köder am Grund liegt


----------



## carp-kutte (22. März 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

hey!

Für mich ein ganz klarer Fall.Grundmontage!!
Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand:Ich kann die Montage immer ruhig und sehr flach am Gewässergrund halten,da die Schnur von der Seite kommt und nicht von oben.So liegt das Blei und Vorfach bei wind,Bootsbetrieb und andreren Wasserakivitäten immer ruhig am Platz.Wenn ich natürlich mit weichen Ködern wie z.b. Dosenmais angle ist die Posenmontange schon besser wegen der Bisserkennung.


----------



## rob (22. März 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

für mich ganz klar,die methode die zur gewissen jahres/tageszeit an einem bestimmten gewässer und dessen strukturen angebracht ist.
also wenn sie im sommer im oberwasser zeihen,fisch ich mit schwimmer.
ziehen sie vor mir am rand in grundnähe herum,fisch ich mit freilaufendem grundblei.
in der donau auf grosse entfrenung oder in der nacht,nur mit festblei..usw......
lg rob


----------



## Mini-Broesel (22. März 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Danke für eure Antworten es liegt klar auf der Hand ich werde meistens jetzt auch auf Grund angeln... #6


----------



## Carlo (25. März 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Mich interessiert dann doch mal , ob Ihr Selbsthakmontage auf Grund benutzt oder nur Futterkorb mit Haar oder sogar ohne Haar |kopfkrat


----------



## Amazone01 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Grundangeln


----------



## haukep (3. April 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Eindeutig Grundangeln- man hat viel mehr Präsentationsmöglichkeiten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Kam doch oben schon gut raus: in erster Linie vom Gewässer (Tiefe,Breite,Kante,Bewuchs) abhängig und was die Karpfen gerade tun. 
Welcher "Depp" :g wird denn auf Grund angeln, wenn die alle an der Oberfläche rumstehen und Feinkost einschlürfen -> Schwimmbrot  :m


----------



## Knispel (7. April 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Es hält sich m.E die waage. Ich fische seit rund 35 Jahren fast nur auf Karpfen. Früher fischten wir zu 90 % mit der Pose, eben weil wir die selbsthakmetode nicht kannten und unsere Köder meistens Kartoffeln waren. Ach ja, Fische fingen wir auch reichlich. Schau dir mal ein altes Karpfenangelbuch aus der Vorboillie - Zeit an, da wirst du sehen wie es geht und glaub mir, das fängt auch heute noch.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (7. April 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Karpfenangeln ist Grundangeln.
Die Pose bietet demgegenüber keine Vorteile und ist keine sinnvolle Alternative, ausser in Extremfällen bei sehr schlechtem Grund.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (7. April 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

PS: Klar fängt die Pose heute noch.
Wenn man Posenfanatiker ist - wems gefällt...
...ich angle ja mit der Match auch nur mit Pose.
Jeder nach seiner Facon.


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Wenn ich so nachdenke, hatte ich den Größten folgendermaßen gefangen:

Brandungsrute: Zebco Worldshampion "limited edition" 4,2 m WG 100 - 200 gr.
Rolle: Shimano ultegra 12.000 XT
Keulenschlagschnur: 65 auf 30 verjüngend.
Mundschnur 30 er mono.
1.0 langschenklieger Haken mit Tauwurm.
Blei: 200 gr. Krallblei
Wo: Elbe.

Drill vom ersten Zupfer bis zum Landen: 20 Sekunden. Ich dachte es wäre ein Aal und hab schnell eingeholt.
Größe 78 cm, Gewicht unbekannt.

PS.: Das Geschirr stammte von Jan (Monsterqualle).


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (7. April 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

bei mir kommts drauf an 
im sommer am tag mit schwimmbrot halt nen 1er haken ein halbes brötchen dran  dann 50cm höher ne wasserkugel oder nen buldo vorbebleit geflochtene 40ziger und ab gehts ! das fängt hammer das gibs nicht
aber geht halt nur bei richtig starker sonne und warmes wetter wenn die karpfen oben sind
sonst angel ich eig immer auf grund halt mit laufbleimontage
früher hab ich auch immer mit pose geanglelt aber da war die pose immer weg dann hab ich angeschlagen und hab nich gehakt das war ******** weil ich nen boilie auf den haken gemacht hab (ja jeder war mal anfänger) 
aber mit pose und teig geht auch ab auf karp's

cya


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Drill vom ersten Zupfer bis zum Landen: 20 Sekunden.



Das war ja mal ein übler Reisser!  :q 

Aber da war schon der Karpfen selber schuld, wieso geht er auch an son grobes Geschirr  #6


----------



## Flussbarschfan (9. April 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

meistens Grundangeln... allerdings nicht Fest- sondern Laufbleimonateg da ich mit Freilaufrollen fische..
hin und wieder aber auch Posenfischen wenns am Grund direkt zu krautig oder matschig ist... dann hatte ich bessre erfolge mit der Pose, weil der Köder nich so leicht verschwindet...


----------



## robertb (16. April 2005)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*



			
				Flussbarschfan schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings nicht Fest- sondern Laufbleimonateg da ich mit Freilaufrollen fische..



Sorry daran erkenne ich keinen grossen Sinn  #d


----------



## FNF-Angeln (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Ein paaar Tipps auf unserer Hp : www.fnf-angeln.de.tl 



gruß FNF

(aber nichts denken bin noch anfänger in sachen HP, und wenn ihr verbesserungsvorschläge habt , bitte anschreibe...)

DANKE


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Zum Beispiel:
Du brauchst nicht Beiträge zu verfassen wo als Antwort deine Hp dargestellt wird! Dafür gibts eine Signatur wo du den link deiner hp reinstellen kannst.


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Ehm.. der Thread ist  von 2005 ?


----------



## derNershofer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

manche leute ham halt nix besseres zu tun als themen von 2005 raus zu suchen


----------



## =) Fisch =) (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Bin auch für Grund


----------



## gringo92 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Masse : Posenfischen
Klasse : Grundangeln


----------



## Matt Hayes (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Mit welcher Angelart fängt man Karpfen am besten???*

Kommt für mich auch auf die Jahreszeit an!
Von März-Juni fast ausschließlich mit der Pose.
Dannach eher auf Grund.

Ich finde wenn, dann sollte man die Umfrage auf "Jahrezeiten bedingt" umändern |supergri

Aber die ist ja schon veraltet...

MfG


----------

